# Accucraft updated their new



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

See that the news updated. Heisler now listed as 2016 but interestingly they are listing a new run of stock cars, refrigerators, 3 bay hoppers and tank cars.

They also moved the WSL #10 and the SPNG #18 from under consideration to under development. Along with a brass WSL caboose and a SPNG caboose.

I had not seen before the listings of the reruns of the hard to find now stock and refrigerator cars. Wonder if this means they are getting the mold machines back online since they are promising the Gunderson box car 1st quarter of 2016 and the long stalled GP60/60M.

What is also interesting is that mention of the SD9 seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna, thank you for the good news about the WSL #10. nick jr


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, more vaporware from Accucraft, eh ?? I placed my order for a GP-60 about 5-6 
years ago... I'll believe it when I see it...
Paul R...


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, sorry for your disappointment, I would assume there was not enough interested in one to make the production profitable. No consolation but I really don't expect to see the Shay for another 2 years. For me it is the anticipation. LG


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

While on the subject of Accucraft locos in the pipeline. Argyle Loco Australia have announced the development of 2 small Queensland sugar cane locomotives. A Fowler and a Hudswell Clarke. Fowler pilot in 2016.
Both will be offered as gauge convertible. I would assume they will be in 1:19 scale.

http://www.argyleloco.com.au/news.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope Nick, there were (and are) tons of people interested in the GP60, it's just that it requires injection molding, new motor blocks, etc.

Much more of a gamble than keeping to their traditional mode, where short runs of locos can be profitable.

This is not true when you have to make an injection mold.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, you made my point, not enough interested in to make the production profitable, or so they feel, thank you.
EDIT: this isn't meant to be sarcastic my any means, so don't take it as such.
I don't know if Accucraft will do this, but what if you and a group of others were to gather a sum of money to back pat of the project? Maybe if the gamble was shared maybe Accucraft would be willing to manufacture the locomotive AND it would show how serious everyone is. OR since it is going to be electric, contact Charles Ro to see his interest in the project. nick jr


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Perhaps only way we get new products is if the crowd fund projects in the future.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The GP-60 project is still under way. This is the first plastic locomotive from AML ever, and is a huge investment in time and money while the large scale hobby declines. It will be out sometime next year.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kidman, I have no doubt that anything that AML produces will be very good. I have both the Pre and Post war K4's and am very happy with them. They have been running regularly since they were produced despite the bad press some would like to post. Past UTube videos attest that I have been running them since I had a ground layout over 5 years ago. 
I DO hope the production of their 1:29 scale models continue. Thank You


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

More covered hoppers are also in the pipeline.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> It will be out sometime next year.


Mike - can we quote you on that? Talk about sticking your neck out. . . ;-)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah, but isn't the saying "NEXT year, never comes!
I just wish that they would not start something and advertise it, and then if not enough interest shown (which may or may not have anything to do with potential sales) just quietly give up and never follow through.
I would have thought if they have enough interest in building a prototype, that they would then just go ahead with as small a run as they see feasible and at least keep those who did show interest happy, and probably find that they would indeed sell out to those who wait until seeing something 'real' before they actually decide to buy.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am just sick of hearing them say "there was not enough interest or pre-orders or not enough profit or whatever" 

They are model train manufacturers, they either need to make model trains or go do something else. If the gp60 costs to much to make in plastic why not just do it in metal? why does it have to be done in plastic? I would love for it to be in metal! 

I am pretty sure the G scale market is getting smaller because nothing is ever in stock


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I just wish that they would not start something and advertise it, and then if not enough interest shown (which may or may not have anything to do with potential sales) just quietly give up and never follow through.


David, their business model is (seems to be) to offer to make something, ask for pre-orders, and if enough materialize, make just enough for the pre-orders.

The flaw is they provide a date for delivery - when in fact they haven't a clue when they will reach the threshold that triggers them to start manufacturing. The other problem, as I pointed out on Robert's thread a while ago, is that they don't always ask for a deposit. Seems silly to take a pre-order and not get some $$ in the game.

The other flaw is that someone who finds out about a model after the initial run is out of luck. I was just wondering whether I want a MoLoCo "Buffalo" shay or a Groudle Glen 2-4-0T (after seeing David's video from Oz,) but Jason informs me that all the GG 2-4-0 models in the container that is on its way are pre-ordered and none are available. So there's a sale they won't be making. I imagine the dealers assume one or two orders will get cancelled, but still - you'd think an extra 4 or 5 wouldn't break the bank.

Plastic molds are a different kettle of fish. If you are going to invest $100,000 in tooling, you have to be in for the long haul and expect to use the tooling for 10-20 years. I can't see pre-orders helping that business.

When the 1/32 coaches were on "pre-order" there was a lot of begging and pleading by buyers for other buyers to jump in so the minimum order would be achieved. Maybe Accucraft needs to keep a running list of prospective models with number of pre-orders, so we can make our own judgement when it will appear.

(I was amused to see the A1 "Tornado" isn't on the new list, but its arrival is imminent according to Accucraft UK! When I pre-ordered one, I was assured it would arrive in March.)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> David, their business model is (seems to be) to offer to make something, ask for pre-orders, and if enough materialize, make just enough for the pre-orders.


Pete,
I understand that, but I am sure that there must be a lot of us who just wait around until something materializes before making their decision to buy, or that are new to the hobby and come along after the initial announcement so would miss out on buying whatever it is.
I was told that for the loco that I would like, they were 8 orders short and therefor it was cancelled, or at least put on permanent hold.
Since no deposit was required, or a signed contract to say that you would indeed buy one, I had thought of having eight friends all put there name down so that I would get it.
However, I felt that that was just not fair on Accucraft, so I didn't do it.
So, I'll do without, I guess!!!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One issue about putting a deposit down on something unseen is your risk in it being what you want.

With a box car or like, as long as it looks good in the picture (proportion, color, detail), you can probably be happy.

But with a loco, that is an entirely different thing, especially if it is a design that has never been made by the manufacturer before. This is especially important in the GP60, if it does not run well, and pull a good number of cars, it will be a problem, and one that is not likely easily solved by the owner.

Greg


----------

